# What are you smoking in September 2008?



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Thought i would get thing's started in september...Hope im not stepping on anyone's toe's..I smoked this centro fino NO. 60 for lunch..


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Gurkha Legend Aniversario while waiting for this draft to get started


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I had a Perdomo Golf on Friday and now I understand why they chose green for the color of the bands; it made me nauseous. This is usually indicative of tobacco that hasn't matured. The rest of the box is tucked away and won't see daylight for at least a year.

I went with CAO Brazilia on Saturday; maybe it's just me but this really had no flavor worth mentioning. On Sunday, it was a CAO America; a very nice medium bodied smoke with a sweet taste to it. It went well with a few glasses of Chiante (no fava beans!!)

Today, it was an RP R4 Corojo; nice morning smoke.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I had a San Cris Torp today. Cut it on that "radical" cut so it looks like a "Kevin Costner"! :wink:
Cut was too much like those "flat" LFD's.(It's hell getting old and losing your memory) The smoke doesn't come into your mouth "equally" and, well, i guess I'm just a traditional guy......
Cigar WAS outstanding, however!


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm kicking off Sept with a Vintage 1992. This is my first Rocky Patel and I really enjoy it so far.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Earlier was an Arganese Double Wrap that I got from Random.

Thanks!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just lit up a Rocky Patel Fusion that I got from Jax.

Thanks Mike!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Man what a nice day! First day dove season in NC is 1/2 day starting at noon. Took Ada who didn't hunt at all last season since she was preggers at beginning of season and raising pups the rest. She hit the ground like she never missed a day. Won't mark for shit, like most Italian Spinoni, but makes no difference since they have such a good nose. Limit of 15 this year filled by four thirty. Set up was Partagas Black mini (I think they call them a Pronto?), an RP R4 (courtesy of OSB - thanks Brian a nice stick) while waiting for the flight, a Perdomo Slow Aged middle of the afternoon doldrums and a CAO Brazillia and Magic Hat for the ride home. Did I mention it was a good day!!!!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Today I had

Gurkha G3
Slow Age 826 (sucked, usually they are very good.)
Sol Cubano Conn.

Right not a Indian Tabacco Limited Reserve.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Just started a CAO America. 1st one, not bad so far.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a Pepin JJ that split down the middle for no ****ing reason what so ever.... SO I tossed it and had a real smoke Ashton Heritage Puro Sol What a great stogie :lol:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Had a Pepin JJ that split down the middle for no ****ing reason what so ever.... SO I tossed it and had a real smoke Ashton Heritage Puro Sol What a great stogie :lol:


Dear Cigar God,

Please do not let my one and only Pepin Series JJ split down the middle. Purdy Please. :shock:


----------



## bjoliva (Aug 22, 2008)

olsaltybastard said:


> On Sunday, it was a CAO America; a very nice medium bodied smoke with a sweet taste to it. It went well with a few glasses of Chiante (no fava beans!!)


I too had a CAO America.. my tastiest cigar yet. I found it a bit stronger than the mild cigars i've been having, so yeah i'd say it was medium.. i liked it a lot.

A bit off topic, but i'm not sure if this happens with allll cigars, but I was drinking Hennessey VS, and it seemed to make the cognac a lot sweeter. For a second, I thought I had VSOP for a second, I had to go back and check my bottle.. haha


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Long weekend, knee-deep in cigars

Sat
Cinco Vegas Gold Robusto while getting ready to move some stone from my front yard (2000 lbs worth :shock 
After dinner a nice Brazilia and a glass of Number one Merlot..









Sunday a couple of Padillas









Monday 
Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo
and a Lot 826 (not so good...) washed it down with some brandy


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a JDN Celebracion.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm about half way through a Nub Habano. 
It is a decent smoke but I like the Connecticut and Cameroon Nubs better, they seemed to have more flavors and tasted better to me.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

The Habano is my favorite Nub

Anyways Im smokin this tasty Padron Rick hit me with.. Thanks again bro!


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm really loving this cigar!. I've had a box of these for around 6 week's now...and I could'nt take it any more..So today i had my first one from the box..really good smoke.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm about to fire up a Fonseca Habano Limitado, as soon as I finish up these tortellinis smothered in olive oil and soy sauce. Yum!


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I am finishing up an Excalibur 1066 Dark Night right now. It is a pretty good smoke after I got passed the worst uneven burn I've dealt with so far. Too much work to enjoy during the first half.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Over the weekend and last couple days I've had a CI Legends Red (Perdomo), a Oliva Serie G, a Gran Habano #1 Connecticut, an Esteban Carrera, Perdomo Lot 23 Maddy, and this Gran Habano #5 Corojo Fuma while hiking in the Cuyahoga Valley National Park:









The waterfall is pretty weak right now as it's been a pretty dry summer but it gave the kids a chance to climb up the rockface and wade around in the pool so it was fun


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Tatuaje Havana VI.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wrapped up a Hoyo de Monterrey (Maddy) Churchill.......

Ended the day with a Gran Habano Siglos 3 Robusto on the patio.....


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night, I smoked 1/2 of a CAO Italia Box Pressed; what a waste of five bucks. Nothing but burn issues and the bad taste that comes with. I threw the rest of it out.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a Perdomo Lot 23 Maddy that Cycleman hit me with... thanks Cman...


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Client meeting got out a lil early today so I stopped at the B&M on the way home and enjoyed a Torano Exodus 1959 Gold...great smoke but it did come apart a little on me. Tasted good so I ended up not caring :lol:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Finished painting my house today and now relaxing with a margarita and an Opus X. I'm not down with the hype around most upper end Fuente's but these are really nice with about a year's age. The pre-light tasted like cookie dough or molasses.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> The Habano is my favorite Nub
> 
> Anyways Im smokin this tasty Padron Rick hit me with.. Thanks again bro!


Those Padron 1000 series maddy's are awesome, I had one last night, then bought a handful at the B&M today.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had quite a dilemna today: no real time for a smoke. I only had about 15 minutes to light up something while cooking hamburgers. So, I put the torch to a Helix Remix Petite Corona, something I had a few of in the humi for the ladies/newbs. Hey, what's a guy to do when he's in a bit of a hurry?! Well, I finished it off (while the burgers burned) and kinda enjoyed it; so damn sweet that it seemed like sucking on a lollipop; I'm so ashamed  .


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

wilsondude said:


> Had quite a dilemna today: no real time for a smoke. I only had about 15 minutes to light up something while cooking hamburgers. So, I put the torch to a Helix Remix Petite Corona, something I had a few of in the humi for the ladies/newbs. Hey, what's a guy to do when he's in a bit of a hurry?! Well, I finished it off (while the burgers burned) and kinda enjoyed it; so damn sweet that it seemed like sucking on a lollipop; I'm so ashamed  .


what flavor? Cafe Royale?

They are pretty damn tasty


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

It was about 95 here on Wednesday, so I went by the B&M on the way home and to continue to confuse Stan.... I had a pretty full cigar with a lot of creamy smoke and flavor. A Pepin 601 Black Label.



Later after it cooled off a little bit I had a Perdomo Lot 23 natty.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

That Black Label is a ConnShade/Ecudorian grown wrapper, I think? The "mildest" of the 601's and solidly medium for my palate. A GREAT first-cigar-of-the-day!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> That Black Label is a ConnShade/Ecudorian grown wrapper, I think? The "mildest" of the 601's and solidly medium for my palate. A GREAT first-cigar-of-the-day!


 :shock:

It was a very good cigar, but if it were my "first-cigar-of-the-day", it would also be my last of the day. I guess I am just a cigar lightweight.


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Over the weekend and last couple days I've had a CI Legends Red (Perdomo), a Oliva Serie G, a Gran Habano #1 Connecticut, an Esteban Carrera, Perdomo Lot 23 Maddy, and this Gran Habano #5 Corojo Fuma while hiking in the Cuyahoga Valley National Park:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That kind of looks like what I did on Monday, except without all that water, LOL!

And when they say "Pavement Ends" buddy they aren't kidding!!!! This part is tame compared to the road for the next 9 miles to get back into the trail head. People were driving SUVs and trucks back in there, and then there's me with my Chrysler 300M with about 4.3" of ground clearance and big 'ole chrome wheels. Yeah, they probably thought I was some kind of city slicker... little do they know that my hometown is about 200 people in the middle of BFE Pennsylvania, LOL!










That's me with a Mayorga Churchill Maduro, the little white sign beside me is a hiking scale that reads "Most Difficult." LMAO, the woods behind my parent's house where I grew up is more diffucult to hike through, this one was a piece of cake... didn't even break a sweat.

-JT


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > That Black Label is a ConnShade/Ecudorian grown wrapper, I think? The "mildest" of the 601's and solidly medium for my palate. A GREAT first-cigar-of-the-day!
> ...


.........and this is why you can pick up the nuances in the flavour and I got nothing!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Rocky Patel Fusion Double Maduro that I got from Cycleman.

Thanks Michael!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Smokin a monstrous Man o' War that Tim hit me with a few weeks ago at the herf. Very tasty!


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I smoked this oliva v churchill while watching the game tonight...I have smoked the o serie tubo alot but had not tried the v.....This cigar is amazing!! The construction is top notch,the burn got wavy a times but never had to give it much attention, as it fix it's self every time...I tasted coco,coffee.and a slighty sweet spice that was there through out...quality cigar!!



It stayed really smooth..All the way to the nub!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

tried out the black pearl tonight. lots of flavor.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Fired up this Onyx Reserve box pressed Toro with my brand new $3 Ronson lighter. Delightful smoke!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Anton said:


> what flavor? Cafe Royale?
> 
> They are pretty damn tasty


Yep, and it was tasty for sure!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished a Padron Delicias, very tasty.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Last night I watched the Giants vs Redskins out on the deck with a very nice CAO America.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

When I got home from work last night I lit up my first Partagas and was really disappointed. It was cracking all over the place and the draw was horrible. I smoke about an inch before I gave up. 

This morning I smoked a cigar that my father-in-law brought back from the Dominican Republic. Its name is Don Lorenzo. Anyone ever heard of it? Its had a fairly uneven burn and a taste like no other. I Googled it and couldn't find much info except that they produce rum mainly. I have one more in the humi and may let it sit for a while, or send in a future bomb for my first vicitm to try.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a Perdomo ESV last night, It was a VERY tasty smoke with absolutely perfect draw.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday started off with a Padron from Wilsondude! Thanks Bro!









Then after I got off of work I smoked a










Now I am on the front porch smoking the RP Decade, I couldnt wait any longer to try this one.. and so far it is delish with an awesome burn and perfect draw!










Thanks again Wilsondude!! Very good smoke I'm going to have to pick up more of these

Oh and if you think this fares well for you Wilsondude that I am extremely enjoying these cigars.. think again my friend.. because the more I like these the more you should worry about your family, house and motorcycle :mischief:


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Smoked 2 of these yesterday http://s358.photobucket.com/albums/oo23/Gumby752/?action=view&current=P1010368-3.jpg


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Well that didn't work :shock: Any clues what I'm doing wrong? I'm trying to use Photobucket now to show pics.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Gumby said:


> Smoked 2 of these yesterday http://s358.photobucket.com/albums/oo23/Gumby752/?action=view&current=P1010368-3.jpg


Fixed 

Is that the tempus? if so what are your thoughts and where did you get it? Ive been real interested in trying one of these


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok when i preview my post though it just shows the gibberish link stuff. What am I doing wrong? Help a noob out plz.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Use the [ IMG ] [ /IMG ] link instead of the href links...works for me every time.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Aces and CRider. I think I got it now


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

CRider said:


> Use the [ IMG ] [ /IMG ] link instead of the href links...works for me every time.


+1 On photobucket use the bottom code that says 'IMG Code'

Last night was a 5 Vegas Miami.

Today on the ride in was a Slow Aged 826 Natty.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I like the Tempus, but it hasn't gotten a lot of good run? It's Honduran, I believe, so I'm surprised I liked it, but I did.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

On the way home i'll be smoking a Padron Maduro that Aces gave me....Thanks buddy


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night while doing a rain dance (watering the lawn) I had a Punch Rare Corojo; damn nice smoke!! Today, it rains. What are your wishes??


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Thanks again Wilsondude!! Very good smoke I'm going to have to pick up more of these
> 
> Oh and if you think this fares well for you Wilsondude that I am extremely enjoying these cigars.. think again my friend.. because the more I like these the more you should worry about your family, house and motorcycle :mischief:


I'm pretty bulletproof, brotherman 8) . You know what they say about old age and treachery . . .

(I love this shit! :woohoo: )


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

just smoke a Victor Sinclair triple corjo that my man micheal (Cycleman) hit me with... i loved it! just bid on a box on cbid

thanks again Mickey!!! 8) 





8)


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Olivia Serie O maddy; my first, and very memorable. One of the best I've had in the last little while! Very smooth. Gonna come back to this one for sure.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: .......Comacho Triple Maddy........ OH MY GGAAWWDD!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night on the ride home was a Vibe I got from Iceman. Thanks Rick!

At home was a DPG Cuban Classic. I love these! 
I think it is my favorite Pepin stick that I have tried so far.

Today on the ride to work was a Slow Aged 826 Natty.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I really like those vibes, the two i smoked seemed to have a fresh floral taste that is a nice change of pace..

Anyways watching the Ohio State Game.. smoking a Graycliff 1666 and drinking a Shiner Bock


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a Perdomo Habano Corojo and my weekly "try" at the Man O War. They are getting better with age...... 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked another Macanudo 1968 while watching Ohio State finally start playing in the 2nd half. Great cigar but it was a churchill in size and I just hate the draws I get out of churchills. I love the robustos though!


----------



## bjoliva (Aug 22, 2008)

had a oliva serie g cameroon last night, and i think it's safe to say that i bit off a little more than i could chew. it was very flavorful, i was really really enjoying it--until i started turning green.

this is me after the 2nd third ===> :bawling:  i had to toss the last 3rd....

bleh. maybe i'll try again in a few months when i get my tolerance up.
lol i'm such a n00b


----------



## ticker (Sep 6, 2008)

I picked up my first Torano the other day. Going to give it a try today I think.
It's a virtuoso. Anyone had these before?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

That's a good one. Medium bodied to some.......


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I have had this Gurkha Legend Masterblend in the humi for about 3 weeks and finally gave it a go (actually the wife said "smoke the one with the guy with the sword on it"). 

This is one hell of a good smoke. I can see myself being a Gurkha whore in the near future.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Smoked a pepin blue tonight....I'm keeping some of these around to smoke from time to time...But I think i like the pepin black a little more..


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

A. Fuente - Chateau Fuente 

. . . :shock: Delish!


----------



## ticker (Sep 6, 2008)

Morning all. I fired up the Carlos Torano Virtuoso last night. It started out kind of harsh for the first inch and a half then eased off a little. It never did settle into a smooth smoke tho. I remember a five pack of La Gloria Cubana maduros a couple of months ago. This reminded me of those. I could taste that if they smoothed out they would have been great smokes but these never did. Not bad smokes mind you just not what I was expecting. I would have one again, just not at the top of my list. I did finish the night with an H. Upmann V.C. though. That made everything right with the world.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Gonzo said:


> Smoked a pepin blue tonight....I'm keeping some of these around to smoke from time to time...But I think i like the pepin black a little more..


Me, too! "They" say the Blue is "stronger" then the Black, but I find the Black with more flavour? Not a wimpy cigar either.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night on the ride home was a Perdomo Lot 23 Natty from Iceman.

Later in the night was a Punch from OSB.

Today on the ride in was a 5 Vegas Gold from MadMike.

3 great smokes and all 3 are in my favorites.
Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Watching the bengals game.. smokin a Graycliff Professionale, enjoying a cup of Starbucks anny blend.. life is good :smoke:


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Punch Chateau D.Maddy, on a recommendation from my local BM. Fine choice, especially for the price.

Finished the evening with a Punch Gran Cru after a little Pizza and a couple of brewski's. Very tasty, smooth draw and excellent finish. These were both excellent (IMO) cigars; certainly not mild, and right up my alley in the fuller body dept. Very good!


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet while watching the game's...Getting these on C-Bid for only $12.00 a 5 pack....For that price i got 3 of them...Good smoke.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Don Pepin JJ Maduro Belicoso, just to see if I should pull the trigger on this:

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html ... ?globalt=1

Half way through, I don't think I will pull the trigger. This confirms that I am not a big maduro fan.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I smoked a bunch this weekend, but honestly don't remember them all at this point. Last night I had a bunch of guys from the fire company over...cooked for em all, had a few drinks and fired up a Romeo y Julieta Havana that I'd gotten from Random. Was holding it for a special time...last night we were remembering Clif so it seemed like a good time for that stick. Great smoke, thanks Steve!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good cigar weekend. Not going to remember them all I'm sure, but included CAO Brazillia's (X3 I think), a CAO Criollo, an AB MAXX (didn't really trip my trigger), a Padilla '68, an Edge corojo torpedo (X2) and a couple of VS Trip Corojo mini's along the way. All this on an away from home weekend at a two day, four round disc golf tournament. Met an Advanced Senior Grandmaster (over 60) who was a cigar smoker and gifted me with what will be, when I rest it in the humi a few days, my first Opus X. Great tournament/great folks/big old time = tired old man. 8)


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

This weekend was too busy to get many smokes in but I managed to squeeze in a Benchmade and an RP American Market Selection. Both were decent but neither was overly impressive.

Rider: 
Sorry to hear about the loss. That always makes for a tough weekend but I'm hoping for the best for his family and the rest of you guys.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Tierra del Sol that I got from JJ.

Thanks Joe!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a nice woodsy RyJ Cedro #2 this afternoon.....just a perfect day for a nice stogie.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Today I got my









So I'm watching MNF smoking a..










A Camacho Corojo Limited aka the best corojo ever


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Tatuaje, Red Label. I really like the flavor components but it's a little rough, probably a good one for extended humi time.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Slacked off for a few days. Real bad cold/sinuses/junk, so I only had a couple since...um...last Wed :shock:

Weds









Sun









I had a Oliva Series G but it was so crappy...I didn't even want to take pics or talk about it..what a utter waste of 20 mins (I gave up after the 5 re-light). :roll:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

This morning, I had a Vibe Corojo from the 10 pack that arrived only moments before. Python gave me one of these and I'm hooked on 'em.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

olsaltybastard said:


> This morning, I had a Vibe Corojo from the 10 pack that arrived only moments before. Python gave me one of these and I'm hooked on 'em.


Yup, I've got the Vibe Corojo in a mini bellicoso that never disappoints.

Just burned my first Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet, also fresh off the truck, and really enjoyed it. Very, very crisp, clean burn, a little spicy first quarter, middle just good and tasty tobacco and finishing with a different more mellow spice. Liked it. And for a buck and a half per off Cbid.......man 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sitting outside smokin an Oliva"O" Maddy Robusto.. a very consistantly good smoke with a bit of spice and that maduro sweetness i love


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Topping off the evening with a CAO Brazilia mini for the final dog walk chased with cheap Sauza Commemorativo tequila/rocks. Life is good. 8)


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Joya de Nicaragua Antano this afternoon, a full bodied stick that kept me interested. Not for the feint of heart!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Illusione 2. I really like all of the Illusione's I've tried but the cost is keeping me away from picking up a box. A couple single's now and then are nice to stash away.


----------



## ticker (Sep 6, 2008)

Excaliber 1066 Dark Knight tonight. A perfect stogie every time. I've got two boxes that I can't fit in my humi. Coolerdor here I come


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a smoke with FM tonight,

http://imageshack.us

I had the Mac 1968, and FM had a PAM 64, really liked the Mac 68, not a bad cigar, a little lighter than I usually smoke, but a very enjoyable cigar none the less.

Sorry for the poor quality pic, cell phone pic.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I tried my first Don Lino Africa tonight. It started off pretty harsh (maybe I'm not ready for that strong of a smoke yet) but smoothed out toward the middle-end. It got me nauseus a few times and pretty light headed. 

I'm such a rook still.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Camacho Select Super Robusto. Excellent cigar. 

I feel a little light-headed now.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Stopped by the B&M yesterday and had a La Aurora Barrel-Aged. Started off a bit light, but picked up some taste as it burned along. Not a bad smoke at all.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

slowburning said:


> I am smoking a Camacho Select Super Robusto. Excellent cigar.
> 
> I feel a little light-headed now.


Try the Camacho Corojo Limited.. they never fail to give me that weak feeling in my knees


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Monday night was a Punch Gran Puro. It was a decent smoke, but I like the regular Punch a lot better.

Last night was and Indian Tabac Nonpareil Connecticut.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Just had a DPG Cuban Classic.

Not as good as a series JJ, but very nice.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Had my 2nd 3Siglos last night and it was definitely better than the first on I had. Still, I think I like the #5 Corojo and the Blue Labels better from Gran Habano but I sure wouldn't turn any of them down. I'm thinking a RP Fusion Maddy is in line for tonight


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Going to smoke an REO that Iceman hit me with on the way home from work... thanks Rick!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good afternoon getting the course ready for big tournie Sunday. Worked in a Vibe Corojo and a Red Label legends while marking tee pads and sipping a couple or three Red Stripes. 8)


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi guys. Been out of the net for awhile, and glad to post again. Went to a bamboo rodmaker's gathering out in the Catskills, then three days of advanced life support training for my job.

Tonight I'm smoking a lovely and very tasty Fonseca Cubano Limitado that Bill Redwings hit me with. Bill, you're the cat's meow. Thanks again. So far, halfway into the smoke, I'll give it a b+/A!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Smoking a Pepin JJ tonight. It's a beautiful, early fall evening. A little cool, no wind, moon shining down through the trees and a zillion crickets chirping. I gotta remember this when it's butt ass cold, which will be soon.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Anton said:


> Just had a DPG Cuban Classic.
> 
> Not as good as a series JJ, but very nice.


I agree but the Black label has a rustic flavor that really hits the spot sometimes.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Camacho SLR Torpedo today in my usual place out on the deck. Solid smoke, most enjoyable.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Perdomo Habano Corojo.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Python said:


> Last night was a Perdomo Habano Corojo.


ALWAYS a good one!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Got some lawn work done this afternoon and enjoyed a gifted 5 Vegas Gold Toro. I tell ya, the more of these I smoke, the more I enjoy 'em. :smoke:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> ALWAYS a good one!


I agree! They are pretty tasty!



JAX said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Toro. I tell ya, the more of these I smoke, the more I enjoy 'em. :smoke:


+1 
When I smoked my first one I was like, ehhhhh, they are OK. But now I am really starting to dig them. They really grew on me.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Today I was on the road so I had two nice smokes to enjoy my long car ride..

In the AM it was a Gurkha Beast










In the PM it was a another Camacho Corojo Limited


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

This evening was a Partagas Spanish Rosado, courtesy of OSB. Thanks Salty. Man what a difference. I'll post comments on the review thread. 8)


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

_
Had a CAO Gold maddy; if this woulda' been a woman, I probably would have broke up w/ her, and said, "it's not you, it's me." I dunno. First half was pretty good - great burn, nice draw, tasty, but was a bit of a letdown on the second half. Maybe it's just me :???: :!: _


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

wilsondude said:


> Had a CAO Gold maddy; if this woulda' been a woman, I probably would have broke up w/ her, and said, "it's not you, it's me." I dunno. First half was pretty good - great burn, nice draw, tasty, but was a bit of a letdown on the second half. Maybe it's just me :???: :!: [/i]


That's a shame bro.....CAO usually makes a pretty good line of stogies.

Sometimes a cigar can just go crazy if it's too humid outside, or sometimes "just because"....


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

RP Conny, and a Brazil cigar.com that Andy Whitefish hit me with. Both really nice smokes. I took a ride down to Jersey for some bamboo for some rods I'm making, and the 2 stoges took me down and back home. Nothing better than a road trip and some good cigars.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Enjoyed this RP 10th ITC very much tonight


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh ya, I had one of these too heh


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

I attended the weekly Cigar Adoration Society Thursday (CAST) smoke-a-rama last night in Cudahy, Wisconsin. These meetings are often held in conjunction with the weekly Beer Adoration Secret Society (BASS) meetings. Ironic, no?

After a fine dinner of grilled pork chops with wild rice & mushroom medley with a side of steamed cauliflower washed down with copious amounts of Spaten Premium Lager, we retired to the smoking lounge for an after-dinner smoke.

CAST rules prohibit the taking of smoking notes during the smoke-a-rama (it's considered coarse and vulgar behavior, and we wouldn't want to do that :roll: ) so I can only post some general observations from memory, not a complete (and now world famous) HRPuffinStuff review of each cigar sampled.

Padilla Limitado Edicion Especial 2006 (thanks to Aces for the sample). Moderately hard-drawing, impeccably constructed, rich, luxurious smoke reminiscent of a chocolate-covered fudge bar. Flawless burn. Outstanding. A.

Espinosa y Ortega Cubao. Perfect draw, perfect construction. Voluminous clouds of deeply complex and simply intoxicating tobacco smoke. Matched with a Northcoast Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout, this cigar was the highlight of the evening. Smoked down to the very nub, impaled upon a toothpick (in the traditional "old-man style"). If I can con my buddy out of another sample, I'll do a full review (I know, you can't wait). Outstanding. One of the best cigars I've ever smoked. A.

CAO Cuvee Blanc. Tough to follow up the Cubao. Tight draw at first, required a secondary snip to really get a good solid draw. Very mild. Not nearly as flavorful as the other two smokes (should have had this one first) but not a bad smoke by any means. Another perfectly constructed smoke. No wrapper or burn problems of any kind. Rinsed with yet another Northcoast Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout and a small glass of booze on the rocks. Smoked down to the very nub on the walk (stumble) home. Very good. B.

As far as I can remember, a good time was had by all.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

HRPuffinStuff said:


> Espinosa y Ortega Cubao. Perfect draw, perfect construction. Voluminous clouds of deeply complex and simply intoxicating tobacco smoke. Matched with a Northcoast Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout, this cigar was the highlight of the evening. Smoked down to the very nub, impaled upon a toothpick (in the traditional "old-man style"). If I can con my buddy out of another sample, I'll do a full review (I know, you can't wait). Outstanding. One of the best cigars I've ever smoked. A.


One of my new favs, too!


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> One of my new favs, too!


I need to get a stylish hat like yours for the CAST meetings.

Seriously.

DO YOU THINK PEOPLE WOULD MISTAKE ME FOR ARTURO FUENTE THEN???

No, I suppose not. Arturo Fuente doesn't weigh 300 pounds.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I get that ALL the time..........NOT..............


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night was a Punch Gran Puro; always a nice treat. This morning, it was another RP R4 Corojo; thanks again to the BooBS for getting me into this smoke; it's very nice, almost full bodied, and a killer price.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had the new La Aroma de Cuba made by Pepin for Ashton tonight. Medium bodied. A little spicy.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Just in from a very pleasant evening with a couple of Modelo's, one negra and one gold, and a nice CAO Brazilia Gol. Ahhhhhhh.... 8)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a Gurhka Doble Maduro Toro this evening...haven't had one of these in awhile (found in the back of the humi)......


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had my last AF Hemingway Sig tonite - damn I love these! And to add to my joy, I won a bid for another 5 pack at cbid today. Nice!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday was a 5 Vegas "A" box pressed :smoke:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Gran Habano Corojo #5. This is one of my favorites, a great smoke.

Today on the ride in was a Slow Aged 826 Natty.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Today, I went through the gifts Python sent to me a little while back. I started off with a Perdomo Lot 23 Natty; it was a Churchill size, and it was a good thing. I had to do some running around today and drove about 100 miles.

I finished staining my deck outside (one of the hottest and most humid days of the year) and set up my fire pit. Tomorrow, I will put up the lighting and take some pics with my new digital camera. I am typing this on my new home computer!! I went with a Legends Yellow to celebrate the sunburn on my neck and a good feeling knowing I am going to have a nice deck to smoke cigars on in the fall. 

These are good days we are living!!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Dominican Trinidad Toro purchased from a CI Special back in 8/05.

An excellent cigar. Flawless construction, even burn with a punch cut, flavorful with complex.


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

LFD Limitado III

Nice hearty smoke


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Took a break from my work to enjoy an Olveros 1927 (toro) outback on my deck.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Just in from a very pleasant evening with a couple of Modelo's, one negra and one gold, and a nice CAO Brazilia Gol. Ahhhhhhh.... 8)


You had a date with two models??? A black girl and a gold digger??? WOW!

Me smokin an RP Conny. Smooth as silk with a bright finish.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Earlier today was a Puros Indios Maxima Reserva from Lazylightning. It was a pretty tasty smoke.

Just finished up a Perdomo Lot 23 Maddy that I got from Iceman. A very good stick.

Thanks guys!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a Triple Ligero a bit ago, and now a Montecristo (#3 I think? :hmm: ) while playin poker....a good evening.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

LOTS of stogeys this weekend.. I'll try to put them in order

On Friday it was a

5 Vegas A










Then...

On Saturday.. pregamed with a PAM 64 Principe with Jimmy










Then we both had Camacho Corojo Limited..

Then I had a Hemingway Signature from Wilsondude... sorry no pic but thanks Wilsondude.. great smoke!

Then today was a RP Edge Maddy from Wilsondude.. thanks again!









Now I am enjoying a RP Fusion while watching the Cleveland and Pittsburg game..


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Had a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro after mowing the yard. I'm about half way through a box of these and have had about 3 so far with off flavors and a hot draw, very strange for Perdomo. I took all the rest out of the cello, I really think it makes a difference in aging. Not sure what's next but something will go up in flames.

Just ordered a 5 pack of La Riqueza. Almost hope I don't like em cause they're $$$ (to me).


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

After working my ass off to finish staining my deck over the past few days, I went ahead and installed the lighting this morning. I am very happy with how it turned out. Now, I just need to get a few nice chairs to make my new cigar lounge smoke worthy. Yes, that is a fire pit I put there. I need to put a piece of aluminum underneath it before I use it. I don't want the heat burning the deck!!








I finished off and celebrated with a Perdomo Reserve Maduro; damn fine smoke!!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

After a Bday party for the wife, me and my son enjoyed two RP Edge Summi's. Damn delightful, although I still favor the maddy, which I nubbed yesterday. Two good smokes, for sure.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Partagas Black Crystal. My second of a 5 pack.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > Just in from a very pleasant evening with a couple of Modelo's, one negra and one gold, and a nice CAO Brazilia Gol. Ahhhhhhh.... 8)
> ...


I'm old and I'm slow but I'm awfully damn persistent.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

olsaltybastard said:


> After working my ass off to finish staining my deck over the past few days, I went ahead and installed the lighting this morning. I am very happy with how it turned out. Now, I just need to get a few nice chairs to make my new cigar lounge smoke worthy. Yes, that is a fire pit I put there. I need to put a piece of aluminum underneath it before I use it. I don't want the heat burning the deck!!
> 
> I finished off and celebrated with a Perdomo Reserve Maduro; damn fine smoke!!


Nicely Done!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a La Cuna bin 85 last night. It was quite tasty for cheap smoke.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

A few smokes this weekend. Between helping a friend move and my wife not feeling well, my "outside on the deck" time was limited...



















Enjoyed a night out with my wife at Francesco's. Took along a 5Vegas I traded with dartstothesea.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Hoped that one smoked well for you. i tried to give you the good ones. . . one of mine already had a crack in the wrapper. i guess you'll get that from shipping and stuff. :roll:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Legends Red Label (Perdomo) sitting on the back deck for lunch. I've been scoring these for about $2.10 each, I can't think of a better smoke for the price.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> Yes, that is a fire pit I put there. I need to put a piece of aluminum underneath it before I use it. I don't want the heat burning the deck!!


I also have a fire pit on my deck. What I did was put one of those deep aluminum pans (the deep ones they put out everywhere around Thanksgiving for turkeys) and filled it with sand. You would be surprised at how much ash and burning embers fall out of the bottom. The sand does a good job of absorbing the heat.

Great work on the deck!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Python,


Thanks for that tip!! I was thinking of putting the same pan that I have underneath my car to catch the oil, but it would have had to be cut (too big.) I really like the idea of a turkey pan with sand; I have a 50lb bag of sand in the garage and I almost threw it away. Turkey pan is on the list of things to get.


I had to help a friend remove a tree that fell on his house. Nothing like chainsaws, coffee, and cigars to start the morning!! It was a Vibe corojo; nice!!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Python said:


> olsaltybastard said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that is a fire pit I put there. I need to put a piece of aluminum underneath it before I use it. I don't want the heat burning the deck!!
> ...


Yup, that's also a good solution. What I did was lay 2"X4"X6" fire brick between the deck and fire pit. Great insulator and you don't have to perforate or drain a sand catch after rain.

And to keep this thread properly directed, I really love the Vibe Corojo too. Great little stick for the money. 8)


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

dartstothesea said:


> Hoped that one smoked well for you. i tried to give you the good ones. . . one of mine already had a crack in the wrapper. i guess you'll get that from shipping and stuff. :roll:


Oh yeah...it was prelude to a nice Grilled Tuna dinner. Top notch burn and it lasted a good hour...we arrived a 'little' ahead of our reservations..:roll:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Watching MNF smoking a Gurkha Legend Box Pressed! Yummy


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Padron 2000 maduro is first up tonight.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Had this RP fusion early on today..Pretty mild but...not bad..




Enjoyed this sol cubana while watching an amazing MNF game tonight!!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Thoroughly enjoyed a Punch GC mad today, made all the better by a bomb from Acesfull full of top quality coffee beans and top shelf cigars. This was a really fine smoke, and I wouldn't mind having a handful in the humi.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

All I can say is W O W :shock:

Picked up a few of these after reading how much Aces love em and I gotta say I am really impressed.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

.......


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Watching MNF smoking a Gurkha Legend Box Pressed! Yummy


 :mrgreen:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Sparhawk said:


> > Watching MNF smoking a Gurkha Legend Box Pressed! Yummy
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


LOL!!! It's a condom squeezer so you can re-use.

Smoking a Joya de Nicaragua. Man, what a good smoke! It's an "A" imho.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> Smoking a Joya de Nicaragua. Man, what a good smoke! It's an "A" imho.


Agree, that is one awesome stick....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:biglaugh: @ Sparhawk!


+1 on the Joya De Nicaragua.


Last night was an Indian Tabac Classic.


----------



## bjoliva (Aug 22, 2008)

had a pretty good smoking weekend.

friday night i had a carlos torano casa torano... great cigar, might be my favorite so far

saturday during the usc-ohio state game, i smoked a baccarat... i don't know, i think the sugar on the tip was a little too much, but i enjoyed it.

sunday during the niner game i had a torano 1916, which had a terrible, terrible draw. i tossed it after one ash, and went out at halftime to get another casa torano.. i love that stick


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Smoked an always good Fusion last night. I think it was one from Iceman so thanks, Rick!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Went down & hung out with my Dad Saturday to watch the OSU game. Of course we made time for cigars!! I had a Padron 1964 Maddy (From either Nick or MadMike...They both got me the same size...Thanks fellas!!) & my Dad enjoyed a Casa Torano.


----------



## Alan-cr (Sep 5, 2008)

Had a Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto . . . the first cigar I would call a favorite. 
The nice natural tobacco flavors with subtle spice and creamy wrapper 
were the makings for my best smoking experience yet. :smoke:

And to catch up on my cigars this month: (one short of ever  )
Fonseca 2-2 Connecticut
NUB Hubano 466
Fonseca 5-50 Connecticut
AF Hemingway Short Story
Don Tomas Perfecto #1 Cameroon
Oliva Serie G Robusto

-Alan


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Really enjoyed another Pepin Classic today...


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Nubbed a Camacho 10th Anny. from Cycle..Thanks bro...It was GREAT!!!








I enjoyed every last puff!!!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Last night had my first CAO MX2. That was a very good smoke, kinda like an Onyx but very consistent to the nub!

Tonight was my fav RP Edge Maduro Toro with a Makers Mark on the Rocks.
That was so good I decided to have another, a Cuba Aliados Robusto.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked a CAO Brazilia Robusto on the way home from work... was very good as expected


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Didn't get to smoke sheet today since I've started my last round of fertilizing (my own business) lawns after school. Son of B, but I'm gonna be real busy for awhile. Ah well, I found the time late the last couple of nights to win 5 packs on cbid: Gurgha NW, RP 1992 Vintage, Edge maddy, Perdomo Lot23, CAO Gold mad, AF Hem Sig, Olivia Serie O robusto. Gonna stock up for winter!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> Ah well, I found the time late the last couple of nights to win 5 packs on cbid: Gurgha NW, RP 1992 Vintage, Edge maddy, Perdomo Lot23, CAO Gold mad, AF Hem Sig, Olivia Serie O robusto. Gonna stock up for winter!


Way to be, way to be.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I took a day off to unwind on Tuesday, ended up in Atlantic City for some gambling.

While there, I smoked a Dominican Red Dot Cohiba Robusto, courtesy of Brian "The Barbarian," a La Aurora 1495 Corona, and a Por Larranaga Cuban Grade Corona Gorda.

I don't recall the smoking experience, because I was too darn busy try to make some money. I managed to keep my shirt. :lol: :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a delicious Gurkha Royal Brigade Perfecto last night.....Yet another Gurkha that I love...


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

:arrow: Don Tomas Cameroooooooooooooooooon.

-I would smoke this again, it was good.


----------



## Alan-cr (Sep 5, 2008)

Enjoying a Romeo y Julieta Vintage. Wasn't too impressed by the first 1/4th . . . but the flavor is growing into a very tasty cigar.  Good cigar, but not sure I would pay 9 dollars for a single again.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

A nice Vibe Corojo while making a landfill run and a tasty little VS Trip Corojo mini on the drive home. Wednesday afternoon disc to come..... I think it'll be a Lot23 Maddy robusto. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

You smoke like a chimney riverdog :lol: 

Im going to smoke a Padilla Obsidian on the way home today


----------



## Alan-cr (Sep 5, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Wednesday afternoon disc to come..... I think it'll be a Lot23 Maddy robusto. 8)


I'm looking forward to trying a maddy. Picked one up after smoking the Connecticut until my fingers hurt. I think it will be interesting to experience the difference in wrappers.








Good luck with disc.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

andrew_will1 said:


> I had a delicious Gurkha Royal Brigade Perfecto last night.....Yet another Gurkha that I love...


Good to hear, I got 1 that has been resting for a long while.

I need to get it out and burn it.

Tom


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Alan said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > Wednesday afternoon disc to come..... I think it'll be a Lot23 Maddy robusto. 8)
> ...


Was a little disappointed in the Lot 23 maddy. Tasted like it just needed to sit in my humi and rest up from the trip here though. Good, just not as good as the natural Churchill.

.....and Nick, topped off the evening with a very nice Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet. Been impressed with them for an inexpensive chunk o tobacco.

Wednesday afternoon disc golf is the best, casual golf, good folks, somebodies backyard course (today was my Ramcat course), and everyone relaxed being able to get outside in the middle of a work week. Life is good. 8) Do you play Alan?


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Decided to try the Camacho that was gifted to me by Nick; this was everything a great cigar should be: perfect draw, volumes of smoke, well balanced, defined taste, great finish. This one left me a little weak in the knees! Thanks a bunch, Nick - great choice.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

wilsondude said:


> Decided to try the Camacho that was gifted to me by Nick; this was everything a great cigar should be: perfect draw, volumes of smoke, well balanced, defined taste, great finish. This one left me a little weak in the knees! Thanks a bunch, Nick - great choice.


Thats why its my fav! now dont go bidding against a ND from Marysville on Cbid for those :lol:
Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

I had some nice father son time this evening. Smoke a couple of Oliveros. I had the LTD and he smoked a 1927. Both good smokes, but i wouldnt call them a favorite. I would give the LTD a solid B/B+ due to the near perfect construction and burn, and both burned about 70 minutes.
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Alan-cr (Sep 5, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Was a little disappointed in the Lot 23 maddy. Tasted like it just needed to sit in my humi and rest up from the trip here though. Good, just not as good as the natural Churchill.


Lucky for me, my palette probably isn't developed enough to be disappointed. :lol:



riverdog said:


> Do you play Alan?


I played a bit last fall and winter . . . in Chicago. It was just a little cold. There was a 9 hole course on my campus with many obstacles, including living, breathing ones on weekdays. :roll: 
http://www.iit.edu/publications/iittoda ... e_sign.pdf


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Tonight, after reading so many good things about it, I went with a Don Pepin Garcia Maduro, Series JJ. This is a very good & complex cigar. Draw is perfect, volumes of smoke,(which I love), and a good spicieness to it. Certainly not harsh, but can definately taste pepper! Construction is excellent. I see why you all like these! Gonna see about getting a box of these fine smokes!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

being the cheap dutch bastard that i am, i am finishing up two half-smoked butts from yesterday- a R/J 1875 and a 3 siglos gran habana. talk about stinky cigar butt breath!!! but hey wtf anyway...


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Do you play Alan?


I played a bit last fall and winter . . . in Chicago. It was just a little cold. There was a 9 hole course on my campus with many obstacles, including living, breathing ones on weekdays. :roll: 
http://www.iit.edu/publications/iittoda ... e_sign.pdf[/quote]

Last thread drift Stan. Man that map looks like a prime candidate for some innocent bystander interaction. Check out the Disc Golf thread under General Discussion. There are a few of us who play. 8)


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Tonite, I am smoking a CAO 65th Anniversary that was gifted to me by my best bud. This cigar feels like it is very delicate, almost like it is very fragile. But it is a pretty good smoke, definately lighter than I usually smoke. Draw is perfect and a good volume of smoke, burn is even. I do detect a bit of spiciness tho. I also liked the cool gold tube it came in. Overall I would give it a B+.


Steve


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Padilla Hybrid. Pretty decent smoke :smile:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Padron Anni 1964, natural, Principe after work.



Working on a DPG Blue, Toro with a few Red Hook ESB's tonight on the back deck.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

CI Legends by Perdomo (red label) I got a couple of these a while back, the more I smoke them the more I like them


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Cu-Avana, CT shade wrapper, mild & smooth. Not complicated, but a nice smoke.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> Cu-Avana, CT shade wrapper, mild & smooth. Not complicated, but a nice smoke.


My tastes have evolved to med-full sticks, but I still enjoy the Cu-avana Conny and Maduro for a mindless on the disc course or busywork smoke. BTW Steve won't be long and no one but you and I will have a clue about the "Persian" reference in your signature. Us and an old cartographer or two. :lol:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I enjoyed a cao vision laste night


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

The Cigar Adoration Society Thursday (CAST) event was held last night, in conjunction with the weekly Beer Adoration Secret Society (BASS) meeting. The event started off with consumption of VAST amounts of venison chili, washed down with numerous bottles of Pilsner Urquell, Schell Stout, and Paulaner Oktoberfest.

It was an absolutely glorious evening in SE Wisconsin, so the CAST meeting was adjourned to the outdoor smoking lounge.

The event began with a superb Romeo y Julieta box-pressed something or other (not sure which "model"). Like smoking a big old bar of chocolate. Next up was a Cienfuego. Nice mild smoke. Smoked like a $3.00 cigar (which is not really a compliment). It was OK.

Then we poured some glasses of Kasteel Rouge Belgian Ale, and my buddy yanked out some Partagas Habana Corona S Senior Tubos. OMFG was that an excellent smoke. Earthy and rich, with thick clouds of dense smoke. Then to finish ourselves off, an H. Upmann Habana.

A fine evening of smokin' and drinkin'.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Now THAT is an event!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Lots of sticks went up in smoke the past two days...

The lovely and elusive Dona Flor Selecao.. a very good Brazilian Cigar









Followed by a great Brazilian Puro, just released... the Monte Pascoal.. I really am digging these

Smoked a Royal Silk and drank a shiner blonde earlier while cleaning and washing the car









Im LOVING this La Aurora 1495 Brazil as I am posting this


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

CAO VR Black for the Friday random doubles round and a CAO Brazilia mini for the ride home. Love 'em. 8)


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had this Pepin today that I got from Acesfull; noticed the spice from the start, and the "just right" taste of leather. Full bodied, great/even burn, and solid draw. Think I'll try this in a maddy!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just sat down in the man-cave and fired up a Oliva V. Think I might play a bit of poker too...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

This afternoon was a Don Elias that I got from Iceman.

Thanks Rick!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Tonite, decided on an Oliva, Series G Maddy. Excellent smoke for under 4 bucks! Great burn, great draw, good volume of smoke,and great taste. I certainly didn't expect it to be this good, although it is rated 92! Happy Friday!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Must be an Oliva evening. Just started an Oliva V, Lancero.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> Had this Pepin today that I got from Acesfull; noticed the spice from the start, and the "just right" taste of leather. Full bodied, great/even burn, and solid draw. Think I'll try this in a maddy!


I had the maddy this week, very good cigar, my only complaint was it seemed to be fast burning! Either that or it was so good I smoked it very fast! Stan suggested I try the Black, so I picked up a couple to try maybe sometime next week. But I think you will enjoy the maddy!

Steve


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

fishr said:


> Must be an Oliva evening. Just started an Oliva V, Lancero.


 :lol: Looks that way to me too.

Steve


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

VSG Enchantment, Luv the perfectos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ticker (Sep 6, 2008)

After a week and half of being sick and not being able to taste a thing I fired up my first Camacho last night. This is a good smoke. Sat outside looking at the stars with a stiff drink.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night, I christened the fire pit with a Cohiba (CC) and a few bottles of Becks.


This morning, I ground up some El Mejor coffee beans from CI and went with a Perdomo Champagne. This is one terrific smoke!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> ...went with a Perdomo Champagne. This is one terrific smoke!!


I love the Champagnes!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Sitting here with A CAO Sopranos maddy during halftime of the Tenn. game. This smoke is gonna get nubbed for sure; great med bodied cigar, with just a hint of spice and wonderful woodsy taste.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Brianthecigarwhore said:


> After a week and half of being sick and not being able to taste a thing I fired up my first Camacho last night. This is a good smoke. Sat outside looking at the stars with a stiff drink.


Had my first (compliments of Acesfull) also this week, and wished I had a bottle of scotch to go with it - guess I'd better make a run to the store!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

wilsondude said:


> Had this Pepin today that I got from Acesfull; noticed the spice from the start, and the "just right" taste of leather. Full bodied, great/even burn, and solid draw. Think I'll try this in a maddy!


Whoa cowboy! A Pepin from Acesful SHOULD have had a bad burn?! :ask: 
I'm so confused right now........


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Anyone fortunate enough to have visited Japan will understand the suddenly get the urge for iced coffee, whilst others will never understand the crack like addiction of Georgia coffee.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been anxious to try these because I really like everything I've tried from Tatuaje but I wasn't impressed with La Riqueza. I have 4 more that I'll let rest for awhile, this one was right off the truck.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

After working 15 days in a row (yes 15 :shock: ) I finally had the chance to relax and enjoy these cigars. Also picked up the new drums for RB2 and have a date for next Saturday  Things are looking up yay!


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I took Kevin's recommendation and finally brought out the RP Edge and Santa Claus (Samichlaus) beer that I've had nesting. 

This is one hell of a great pair! I took a pic earlier but haven't got it on the computer yet. Will post later.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Griffin's 2005 Special Edition XXI, my last one from the box purchased from March of 2006.

It's a mild but flavorful and complex cigar.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> wilsondude said:
> 
> 
> > Had this Pepin today that I got from Acesfull; noticed the spice from the start, and the "just right" taste of leather. Full bodied, great/even burn, and solid draw. Think I'll try this in a maddy!
> ...


No no, for some reason the ones I bomb out are good... Ask Andy, I gave him 3 Tatuaje Red's and he has smoked 2 and both smoked perfect...

But if I give them to you and smoke them at my house with me they wont smoke good.. ask Jimmy.. as I've seen him chuck 2-3 that I gave him..

Maybe my house is in some parallel universe where Pepin doesnt exist :dunno:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Have Andy give you BACK the one he hasn't smoked and smoke it somewhere other then your house?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Well Andy gave me one of his cuban classics out of his humi and i smoked it my house and it fell apart too... sooooooo pepin just hate me


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had the CAO 65th that Michael gave me last night. Great smoke! Followed that with a VS Triple Corojo, which is also tasty. I'm pretty sure I also smoked a El Mejor Emerald later last night...honestly, things got more than a lil fuzzy so I'm not entirely sure :dunno:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

CRider said:


> Had the CAO 65th that Michael gave me last night. Great smoke! Followed that with a VS Triple Corojo, which is also tasty. I'm pretty sure I also smoked a El Mejor Emerald later last night...honestly, things got more than a lil fuzzy so I'm not entirely sure :dunno:


I have some of those nights to. At least you smoked the good one's first.

Had a Padron '64 Principe with coffee this morning.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Last night was a Gurkha Centurian..This morning was a tatuaje white label.



A great morning cigar  Then during the 1:00 game enjoyed this DP vegas cubana...Wonderful cigar!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

fishr said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Had the CAO 65th that Michael gave me last night. Great smoke! Followed that with a VS Triple Corojo, which is also tasty. I'm pretty sure I also smoked a El Mejor Emerald later last night...honestly, things got more than a lil fuzzy so I'm not entirely sure :dunno:
> ...


Yup, I learned early on to smoke the good ones first and take along an "everyday" cigar just in case I reach that point where it really doesn't matter. One night I smoked a really good cigar, think it was a Gurkha Triple Ligero...couldn't even remember smoking it the next morning and I was a bit disappointed with myself for that :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Started the afternoon finishing up some teepad work for a friend with a very nice 5 Vegas from Andrew. Thanks much. Enjoyed it. Following the Sunday club singles round burned a very mellow Punch from de Salty Bastage. Thanks Brian. Very enjoyable. 8)


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Smoked a lovely Perdomo Corojo that 19Redwings hit me with. Thanks again, Bill!! A delicious smoke, I give it a solid A. Nice chocolate flavor from lightup through the first third, then spicy, with a clean finish!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Last nite was poker nite so I always have my Edge Maddys.

Tonite I decided to have a DPG Cuban Classic Black on Stan's advice. I have to say Thank You Stan, very good suggestion! It is a very good cigar! Nothing fancy about it just good flavor, nice to relax with. I will definately keep some of these in my humi at all times.

Acesfull, Sorry man, no constructiob issues here either, so maybe DPG is telling you something. Lol


Steve


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Last nite was poker nite so I always have my Edge Maddys.

Tonite I decided to have a DPG Cuban Classic Black on Stan's advice. I have to say Thank You Stan, very good suggestion! It is a very good cigar! Nothing fancy about it just good flavor, nice to relax with. I will definately keep some of these in my humi at all times.

Acesfull, Sorry man, no constructiob issues here either, so maybe DPG is telling you something. Lol


Steve


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Smoked a couple of Oliveros on saturday night chillin out after the IU game down on campus. FUN FUN FUN time! . . . even though IU got whooped on.

First one was the Oliveros International blah blah blah bull**** Terrible smoke, tasted like flowers/potpourri with a terrible draw

Second was the XL for Men double maduro. What a gay name, but it was an alright smoked.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Finished up sunday with a Oliva serie v torp.. I am really lovin these v serie ,fast becoming my favorite.. :smoke: 



I have nubbed evey one i smoked!!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Had a Cuba Libre last night at Bobby's house. Quite tasty for a cheap smoke, decent flavor and near perfect draw.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had a good cigar yesterday... three top notch smokes.

Started out with an Ipress as I watched the Bengals crap away another win. Im really loving these.










Followed it by a DPG Cuban Classic... and guess what.. IT HELD UP THIS TIME! :woohoo: End result was a great smoke.










Then I ended the night with a Pueblo Dominicano that Andy gave to me.. I love these as well and disappointed you cant get them anymore... Oh yeah Im kickin Bob's ass in FF if you look closely :lol:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I really burnt up a lot of sticks this weekend :lol: Friday I enjoyed a Gurkha Park Ave from Iceman; great morning stick Rick, thanks a lot!
After that we went camping for the weekend and I smoked a Petrus Reposado, Gurkha Triple Lig, VS Primeros, Flor de Oliva, Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet, IT Super Fuerte Maduro, Leon Jimenes, and some more that were enjoyed after my memory quit taking notes. All were accompanied by a plethora of Bud Light and fire-cooked camp food


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

Decided to clean some of the crap out of the humidor.

No smoking Friday night, still trying to recover from Thursday night's festivities. After cutting the grass in the heat on Saturday, kicked back on the deck with a Victor Sinclair Series 55 Grand Reserve. Not as bad as I thought it was going to be. A solid C+ / B- cigar.

Then last night it was a Alec Bradley Trilogy Exotic Maduro. Not too shabby either. Another decent C+ / B- cigar.

It's funny, the perceptions you can have about a cigar. The Milwaukee skyline is dominated by the ALLEN Bradley clocktower, the largest four-faced clock in the world. So when you see something marked ALEC Bradley, it's like WTF is THIS? "ALEC Bradley", WTF.

But it was actually a pretty decent smoke.

Been smoking the pipe lately, more than cigars.


----------



## Alan-cr (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm smoking a RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut Corona. Cap construction was a bit poor and draw is quite loose. The burn is perfect, but I'm not loving the flavor. :sad:

...finally decided to toss it about 1/2 way. I was getting a metallic taste that was getting very unpleasant.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Alan said:


> I'm smoking a RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut Corona. Cap construction was a bit poor and draw is quite loose. The burn is perfect, but I'm not loving the flavor. :sad:
> 
> ...finally decided to toss it about 1/2 way. I was getting a metallic taste that was getting very unpleasant.


Sorry to hear that Alan. Haven't had the RP Vint 1990, but I number several RP's as among my favorites especially the Edge Corojo's in all vitolas. Did you try purging when the taste got nasty?

Just finished the nicest Partagas Black I've had to date. Thanks again Brian/OSB. That was one well cared for cigar. How long had it been hibernating?


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Smokin a Royal Jamaica Oro Rojo. Good solid B cigar. There's a picture of a cute black woman on the band. I hope this is not an anti-African American remark. Mango? Do you take offense? Why are we all so sensitive? I thought we were all BOTL's???


----------



## Alan-cr (Sep 5, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm smoking a RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut Corona. Cap construction was a bit poor and draw is quite loose. The burn is perfect, but I'm not loving the flavor. :sad:
> ...


Yeah I purged for about 10 seconds and it didn't help much. Seems like I may have gotten a bad stick. I'll probably revisit it in a couple months to see if it was my underdeveloped buds/a bad single.

As for the Edge Corojos . . . I was browsing cigars in my local shop and remembered I had heard good things about it here on CR. I opted for the lighter wrapper thinking it would be milder . . .  Discovered my mistake when I got online. I'm afraid to fire it up, but I've already had it a couple days so its buning in a day or two. Wish me luck.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm about to light up this H. Upmann 1844 that i got from Sparhawk.


Draw is a little tight, it just made me work a little harder to get the volume of smoke that i like. But its smooth and creamy with beautiful white ash. . . which is nice. its a good change of page, as i smoke mostly maduros.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Thouhgt I'd go with one of my favs tonite. I am smoking a Rocky Patel Sungrown. This a very good cigar, great even burn and nice flavor, smooth but not weak. I definately keep these in my humi all the time.



Steve


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

ISO Illusione Cigars...I hear they are gonna be a collectors item soon. :twisted:


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Fired up another DP CC While watching MNF..I Can't get enough of these!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Alan said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > Alan said:
> ...


I didn't care for the vin 1999 either. That is a disappointment considering I liked everythingelse I tried from Rocky. I have yet to have the Edge Corojo yet but the Edge Maddy is one of my favs if not my favorite! Good luck Alan, let me know what you think of it.

Steve


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

So far tonight has been a Graycliff 1666 and a Gurkha Legend Anniversary (Figurado)... Anton cant thank you enough for sendng me those two Gurkhas and getting me to love them. Probably wouldnt have smoked them ever otherwise.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Gonzo said:


> Fired up another DP CC While watching MNF..I Can't get enough of these!


That IS a very VERY good stick...I dig em.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Please forgive me for not throwing out a kudo here...but someone sent me a few Carrera cigars...I smoked the third one tonight and they were ALL really good smokes. Aren't these made by the folks that do La Aurora? Anyway..thanks to whoever sent em...they were good to me.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> I'm about to light up this H. Upmann 1844 that i got from Sparhawk.
> 
> 
> Draw is a little tight, it just made me work a little harder to get the volume of smoke that i like. But its smooth and creamy with beautiful white ash. . . which is nice. its a good change of page, as i smoke mostly maduros.


Thanks Spar!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Madmike said:


> Please forgive me for not throwing out a kudo here...but someone sent me a few Carrera cigars...I smoked the third one tonight and they were ALL really good smokes. Aren't these made by the folks that do La Aurora? Anyway..thanks to whoever sent em...they were good to me.


That may have been me. I'm a big fan of them and they are a Rocky Patel side brand of some sort. Not sure who actually makes them though. Really good values on cbid lately too.

I had a Gran Habano Corojo fumas last night. Great cheapo smoke :smoke:


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Let's see what I remember.
Serie JJ maduro
H. Upmann PC from 2001
A couple unbanded beauts. 
Bolivar Coronas Jr.
Dea Churchill.


----------



## Alan-cr (Sep 5, 2008)

Smoking the Edge missile corojo. The construction was great. Beautiful wrapper. As a novice cigar smoker, I expected to be knocked on my butt after I looked these up online. I expected more intensity, but the smoke did definitely have developing flavors that came around the 1/3 and 2/3 marks. It built up to an enjoyable flavor. I was really surprised by the lack of harshness in the finish. Good value too at 5 bucks from my local shop.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked another wonderful Monte Pascoal... I cant say enough about the construction and flavor on these.. A great flavored hassle free smoke.
This is the 5th one I've smoked and I have to say is one of the more consistant smokes I've had.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Had a Cabaiguan Robusto xtra after Breakfast today...MY first one but i am impressed with this mild to med...Super creamy and lot's of good flavor even though it's is a milder cigar ...Not to mild though... Burned great and construction was top notch....Still have one of the belicosos to smoke ..Hope it goes as good as this one


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had a JDN Series C. 
A great smoke as always, too bad they don't make them anymore :sad: .
I wonder if the new JDN Connecticut is the replacement for this. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Smoked another wonderful Monte Pascoal... I cant say enough about the construction and flavor on these.. A great flavored hassle free smoke.
> This is the 5th one I've smoked and I have to say is one of the more consistant smokes I've had.


I had one the other day and they are very nice! I think by far the best from Miranda. What are they priced at? The one I smoked was a promo stick.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

The ones I've smoked are as well.. they sent me a sampler of two of each vitola after Gary talked to them. I've exchanged emails with them and they seem like a great company. I'm interested to see what they sell at.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> The ones I've smoked are as well.. they sent me a sampler of two of each vitola after Gary talked to them. I've exchanged emails with them and they seem like a great company. I'm interested to see what they sell at.


When you hear about a retail source please post it, I'd like to pick up a few.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

I smoked a Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Maduro this evening. Very good cigar, good construction, good burn, notes of cocoa and a bit of earthiness. Went well with the Dopplebock I was drinking! 


Steve


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Bolivar Delmonico that Brian "The Barbarian" sent me back in April. :bowdown:

An excellent, full bodied smoke. :dude:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a CAO Criollo and a Don Peppin Garcia Blue Label at the CAO event in York, PA last evening.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Cameroon that Random sent me.


Thanks Steve!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Last Night...Perdomo Habano Corojo...just a fine cigar!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a DPG JJ Beli... great counstruction.. good draw.. Yay another good Pepin 8)


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> The ones I've smoked are as well.. they sent me a sampler of two of each vitola after Gary talked to them. I've exchanged emails with them and they seem like a great company. I'm interested to see what they sell at.


I can't find anything on the net... I was led to believe this was going to be distributed by Nestor Miranda at Miami Cigar... doesn't seem like it though.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I just couldn't resist firing up one of the Royal Silks that Redmond sent me...so I'm down in the mancave catchin up on posts a bit and enjoying the hell outta this smoke. Might fire up some poker as well methinks.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Great afternoon, a little bench building on a friends disc course accompanied by a Gurkha Centurion from OSB (again thanks much), a Gran Habano #3 Fumas that was long on taste and short on construction and topped by a Perdomo Champagne that was most excellent. 8)


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

I was thinkin about what I was going to smoke tonite all afternoon! That would be a CAO Brazillia (Lambada). I just love these babies, enjoying it with a couple of Fat Tire 1554's,life doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

En4cer71 said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > The ones I've smoked are as well.. they sent me a sampler of two of each vitola after Gary talked to them. I've exchanged emails with them and they seem like a great company. I'm interested to see what they sell at.
> ...


They are distributed through Mata Fina imports I believe.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Have had parent/teacher conferences the last two days, but I found the time to torch my first Guhrka NW this afternoon. Really enjoyed this one!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Poker night at mi casa. . . placed second, which pays, so it was a good night. Torched up a Victor Sinclair box-pressed cigar. What terrible construction on this one. A decent smoke, but i was just annoyed by the poor packing job, the burn was all over the places and it couldnt hold ash for anything. i guess it was just a cheap box-press...


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Tried my first 5Vegas (Red?).... smoked it to the nub. Like the smoke alot.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Yesterday I started the day out with a CAO MX2 beli. Afternoon I enjoyed a RP Old World Reserve Corojo. To finish off the day I tried a Drew Estate Java. Now I know what it's like to smoke a candy bar :lol: All in all though great smokes.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

En4cer71 said:


> Tried my first 5Vegas (Red?).... smoked it to the nub. Like the smoke alot.


What sized did you have? That's on cigar I actually prefer a corona; the small ring really seems to bring out the creamy notes alot more than the others I've had.

I torched up a CI Legends Yellow Label (Pepin). Pretty yummy!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Smoked a Jose L Piedra while mowing the lawn and a Tatuaje red label later with a glass of port.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoked a Camacho Liberty 2008 last night/early this morning. Very creamy, toasty, and nutty, an excellent cigar.

Smoking a Padilla Series 68 Robusto. Another excellent cigar.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

On my way home was a Nub Habano and now I am smokin a Oliva "G"


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> En4cer71 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried my first 5Vegas (Red?).... smoked it to the nub. Like the smoke alot.
> ...


It was a corona... burned excellent and I smoked it to the last 1/4 inch


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

I am smoking a RP Vin 1990. I love this smoke, unfortunately this one has a pretty tight draw. But still one of my fav smokes.


Steve


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a Camacho 1962. It was excellent!!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Padilla Miami 8/11. Getting down to my last of these. This one in particular was one of the best cigars I've had. Ever. I don't remember the others tasting so complex or burning so perfect, maybe the extra year or so of humi time made the difference.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Smoked another Padron 1964 Anniversary. I wish these didn't cost so much though :sad: Also smoked a CAO America Potomac. I'm really liking these and might plunge and pick up a box shortly.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Had a Perdomo ESV '91 2nd this afternoon. If you like the regular ESV's give the 2nds a try. Bundle of 15 for $34.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

On the way home was a Graycliff Double Espresso.. damn these are good but this one had MAJOR construction issues.. worse than Pepins... it kept Canoeing on me.. oh i was pissed


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a Perdomo Lot 23 this morning with a cup of coffee(that I got from Acesful). Really fine smoke, and had a consistent burn with volumnous amounts of smoke. Gonna go put a torch to something from Ashton in a few minutes.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

I didn't smoke any cigars today.

JUST KIDDING!!

Macanudo 1968 (sucked)
AB Trilogy Corojo (ok i guess...)
RP Conny (nice!)


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smokin a RP Edge Maddy, what a fine way to end the week!  

Enjoying a couple Hacker Pschorr's with it too!


Steve


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had an Ashton Estate Sun Grown after dinner, then my youngest son came over, so we finished the evening off with a couple of AF Hemingways. All in all, it was a good night. That was my first Ashton, and it was outstanding.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm burning a Rocky Patel Fusion that JAX sent to me. (Many thanks for the smokes!) 

Very good cigar and enjoying it with a Sam Smiths Nut Brown Ale.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Tater said:


> I'm burning a Rocky Patel Fusion that JAX sent to me. (Many thanks for the smokes!)
> 
> Very good cigar and enjoying it with a Sam Smiths Nut Brown Ale.


The fusion is one of my favs from the RP line. Glad it's hitting the spot. If you get a chance to try the Fusion MM it's also an excellant smoke.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoked a 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo this morning before head out to work.

Smoking a RP Decade 2nd Torpedo, among the first batch from CI. Perdomo ESV 91 2nd will be next, if time allows.

Suggestion: if you like the regular RP Decade and Perdomo ESV 91, get a couple of the seconds of these, and let them rest a couple to a few months, they taste great and do not cost as much, you will not regret it.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a Pueblo Dominicano that is about to meet my my friend Mr. Ronson


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Last night I smoked a Graycliff 1666 maduro robusto (awesome  ) and a Alec Bradley Trilogy maduro (not so awesome :sad: )


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Last night started off with a Montecristo... this thing was goooooooooooood.. had a nice espresso finish, awesome construction.. SOLID "A" Someone bombed me with this.. I cant remember who.. but whoever.. THANK YOU!!!










Next smoked a 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo contemplating on sniping a box off of CBid... enjoyed it enough to grab me a box for $61










Currently smoking my #1 favoritest cigar... Camacho Corojo Limited Torpedo.... I think if I had 1 cigar to smoke for the rest of my life.. this would be it.... LOVE THEM!

Oh yeah enjoying this more than Ohio State pwning Minnesota right now.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a Padron #2000 this morning (decent), then had this awesome Gurkha NW this afternoon w/ a 32 oz. margarita. I don't know if it was the drink talking to me, but this might have been my best smoke of the summer. It was creamy, damn near like chocolate. I've got four more from a fiver off Cbid, but I think I'll hafta pick up some more!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Those Nepalese Warriors are awesome man.. wasnt the drink although i think that might have been good too.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

I am smoking my first Ghurka Vin Shaggy. I must say this is one damn fine cigar! I was a little nervous about the burn because of the shag, but it burned flawlessly, great draw and a lot of smoke. I am gonna have to look for these again and the NW since Aces and Wilson say it is a fine smoke!


Steve


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Set fire to these two victims tonight :twisted:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

*FINALLY* was able to step outside for a short break with a stogie. Reached in my humi and pulled out a IT Super Fuerte Maduro (courtsey of Tater).

Very tastey smoke well within the means to qualify as a "daily smoke". Many thanks again Tater, this little stogie gave me a clear mind to focus again on handling the daily grind of two very demanding infants. :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

just nubbed a greycliff double espresso that 19redwings hit me with. that stash was so awesome they're almost gone. this greycliff was awesome- a unique flavor that was somewhat chocolaatey to the end. a definite A.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Smoking a great standby - Pepin JJ torp and doing some net surfing tonight.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Just about to start working on this guy. A sweet spicy taste pre-light.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Had a royal silk last night that Madmike bombed me. this was a great smoke really enjoyed this one. Great draw very very tasty. Thanks again mike.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I tried a Macanudo 1964 that I got at the B&M yesterday (free since Macanudo was there promoting) and it was a pretty tasty little cigar. 

Also had a Don Tomas Sun Grown last night with my brother-in-law. Not the best but not the worst by far. 

Looking forward to the Gurkha NW that JAX hit me with. May hold off just a little longer but the temptation is strong. Thanks again JAX


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday started with a Camacho Corojo limited as posted on the previous page...

Then I had a 









Followed by a










And finished with a

Yes there is a cigar in that picture. :lol:


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Oh yeah, i cant sorta make it out if i squint my eyes real good.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

img300/399/3siglojy2.jpg[/img]

Yes there is a cigar in that picture. :lol:[/quote]

I almost forgot this was a cigar forum! :shock:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a wonderful Padron 1964 Maddy... courtesy of Wilsondude... Damn these are good... someday i'll break down and get myself a box


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

My youngest son and I put the torch to a couple of PAD 64's while out on the porch last night; perfect Fall eve in the Rocky Mountains, and perfect company. Getting ready to go have a sit and watch a little football. Gotta see what I can find in the humi - maybe my first Graycliff 1666 . . .


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Just sat down with with this Graycliff Crystal that I got from Acesfull - probably my favorite I've gotten from him. Thanks again, dude! This is a really fine smoke; tasty, woodsy, cedar on the palate. It's working really nice with a Wasatch "Evolution" Amber Ale (or two, or three!). I was watching Chiefs/Broncos, but just found Nascar, and my buddy Kevin Harvick. Nice 73 deg. afternoon! Damn fine smoke!! Don't really know how to put my finger on it (so to speak) but so many fuller bodied cigars that I've tried are spicy, but smokes like this Graycliff with with a rich (not just spice) taste are right up my alley.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

sol cubano maduro. nice smoke. i give it a solid B. went out once, and had some ammonia at the finish, but nothing a little more aging in thehumi would cure.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Decided to fire up a Perdomo Habano Maddy. This is a fine smoke, very easy draw, nice burn, and very smooth! Enjoying it with a little 1792 Ridgemont Reserve bourbon. I am gonna have to look for these on auction since I already got my feet wet.


Steve


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> And finished with a
> 
> Yes there is a cigar in that picture. :lol:


Care to post the site address in the background? :lol: :lol:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Finishing up a Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend Winter 06 Diciembre. A perfect cigar to end the evening/night.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

My wife and I celebrated our 9th :shock: anniversary this past Friday and I enjoyed a Ashton VSG as part of the merriment, along with a couple of sirloins:








This was one of the best 3 cigars I've ever smoked. Of course it was the first and only one I've had but it blew me away!

I also smoked a La Aurora Robusto, a Padilla Obsidian (from Madmike, thanks a ton that thing was delicious), and a RP Sun Grown over the weekend. Great weekend overall :smoke:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Watching the world go by...


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Today my box of Victor Sinclair triple corojo's arrived today. I am kinda impatient so I lit one up right out of the box. I guess I need to let these rest a bit cuz the first half of the cigar didn't taste like anything and had some major burn issues. The second half though gave some nice spice and aroma to it though. I also received a 8 flight sample pack with my order and I tried a Victor Sinclair Vintage Select (Deelish).


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking a WONDERFUL Fuente Chateau... Perfect burn, perfect draw... wonderful taste... If I recall I think these are like $5 at my tinderbox... might have to get more.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a (not so trusty) RP Edge maddy today, and although I enjoyed it, this is not the first time I've had burn issues - to the point of it being a pain in the butt. Maybe it's me, but it seems that these sticks are rather inconsistent in the burn dept. Still tasted great.


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Enjoying my first "Mi Barrio" by EO & Pepin... nice but tastes young... I'll be curious to try another towards the end of the year


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Torched another one of these guys

Gonz hit the nail right on the head with this review. Mellows into a nice smoke after 15 minutes.
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html ... p?item=160


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Smoked a La Aurora 100 Anos tonight. GREAT cigar.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Sat outside tonight with this Olivia Serie "O" and watched my favorite show, _Boston Legal._ Great show, and a great smoke; sat here for about 45 min. before I finally lost the ash. I got this one in a fiver off CBid, and can't wait to try the maddy I received from Acesfull. This cigar was just . . . rich!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

R&J Reserve Maddy. I gave this cigar a C rating a month ago- tight draw, lumpy, some burn issues, and ammonia, but after another month in the humi, it's mellowed a bit. Still tight draw, but the flavor has improved, and the ammonia is less of a factor. I haven't finished it yet, but I'm inclined to bump it up to a B.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Last day of September and smoking a nice Hand Made, Sun Grown, Vigilante. Not bad. Not bad, at all.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks good, Red. I've wanted to try those Vigilante's - the Esteban Carrera is also a great stick and I think from the same people?

We went for a nice family hike yesterday and I brought along a Petrus Reposado to burn.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a La Caya Cameroon from Iceman... pretty good. Nice flavor.. good contruction.. but for some reason tastes a little dry :dunno: anyways thanks Rick!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished a Padilla Obsidian with a year in my humi. Very nice cigar.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Smokin a La Caya Cameroon from Iceman... pretty good. Nice flavor.. good contruction.. but for some reason tastes a little dry :dunno: anyways thanks Rick!


Where's Rick been anyway? Haven't seen anything from him for a couple weeks now :???:


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a CAO Gold maddy this afternoon - this is my second fave of theirs, behind the Mx2.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Yesteday nite I smoked my fav, RP Edge Maddy.

Tonite I lit up my first DPG Blue on the advice of Stan. Stan you are 2 for 2, my man. I am really enjoying this cigar. Slight burn issue, but it is windy and cold here tonite, so might have been my fault, but great taste & no construction issues. Thanks for the tips, I am adding them both to my favs.



Steve


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

To end the month of September I enjoyed a RP Edge Maddy and a RP Decade Torpedo


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Montecristo #2 and a NewCastle for me tonight while playing some COD4...


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a La Aroma de Cuba Corona this evening. I definately favor the corona within this line.


----------

